# VEI V-950 consumption and juice recommendation



## nmcjr (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi,

This will be my first year and I am incorporating a fog machine and light o rama lighting controllers. I will be purchasing a V-950, but have no idea how much or which juice to buy. Does anyone have some estimations on consumption per hour given "normal" operation?

Also, Froggy's looks good, but I am trying to decide between Swamp and Freezin. I have built a 32 gallon Vortex chiller. I have read the difference between the two, but am wondering does the Freezin dissipate faster or hang maybe too low or do you all feel it is the best choice for a chiller? I am leaning toward the Freezin.

Thanks!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

freezin juice works bettwer with a cooler IMO.


----------

